# Artists Insurance



## Dannyamosflynn (Dec 26, 2016)

Thinking of buying a warehouse outside Berlin. Does anybody have or know about German insurance for artists? This would replace the standard insurance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Dannyamosflynn said:


> Thinking of buying a warehouse outside Berlin. Does anybody have or know about German insurance for artists? This would replace the standard insurance.


Do you mean this?

Home :: Künstlersozialkasse


----------



## Dannyamosflynn (Dec 26, 2016)

Very useful, thank you.


----------

